# Handbrake button - still getting used to it



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

I've had my Mk3 for nearly 3 months now but I still find myself trying to get used to the handbrake button after using the more traditional method for over 35 years.

One thing I keep doing by accident is to apply the button too soon before the vehicle has fully stopped and subsequently causing it to come to an abrupt halt. I've done this several times now and am wondering if I'm doing any damage.

It also got me thinking what'd happen (hypothetically) if the button was activated at speed. Would the car literally screech to an immediate stop? I'm not planning on trying it!

Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

PAUL ZX80 said:


> It also got me thinking what'd happen (hypothetically) if the button was activated at speed. Would the car literally screech to an immediate stop? I'm not planning on trying it!
> 
> Thanks


If you pull up and hold up the handbrake lever/switch with the car moving, the car does an emergency stop using front and rear brakes. It should not screech to a halt as the ABS will operate to prevent any wheel locking up.

Try it! 

See: https://www.audi.co.uk/glossary/e/elect ... brake.html


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I never touch that button until the car is in Park and therefore stopped. I don't get why you'd be pressing it before you've stopped.


----------



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

KevC.. agreed completely. It's an annoying force of habit that's difficult to shake off.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Only did that once, came off the motorway and stopped at some lights, Compared to motorway speeds I didn't notice I was still rolling forwards and when I applied the handbrake the car jerked to a halt and a beeper went off. After which the car wouldn't move until I found out I had to press the foot brake and the handbrake button. Scared the sh1t out of me and I've not done it again since. :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I hate the parking brake, far prefer a conventional handbrake, even though it may be technically superior.

I miss not being able to inconspicuously feather my speed if the rozzers are following :lol:


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

I love it, wish mine also had the electric brake assist( or whatever it's called) that my 2 Golf Rs had. Makes driving less stressful.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

falconmick said:


> I love it, wish mine also had the electric brake assist( or whatever it's called) that my 2 Golf Rs had. Makes driving less stressful.


So having a conventional handbrake makes your driving more stressful? Exactly how did you arrive at that conclusion? :?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I definitely prefer the electric handbrake! It's easier to apply if you're in traffic, and the auto-release is very handy.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

powerplay said:


> falconmick said:
> 
> 
> > I love it, wish mine also had the electric brake assist( or whatever it's called) that my 2 Golf Rs had. Makes driving less stressful.
> ...


No offence, but we are all individuals and have differing taste.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

It's six years for me driving various Audis with the electro-mechanical parking brakes and using a car with a traditional handbrake just seems woefully dated to me now. I could never go back. A bit like those things you used to have wind to lower the windows :lol:


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

I swore that I'd never have an electric handbrake, then i bought a TT...Actually I love it, but never apply it until the car is at a standstill. I've tried the auto-assist but that doesn't feel right. But the auto-off when you move away is great.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I was then same, thought I'd hate them but had a few now and they make sense (though I will echo, an earlier post about subtle slowing when being followed or seen by the Plod ).

What's with all the manual applying of the lazy brake? Switch car off or open drivers door and it'll apply itself....if you're gonna have a lazy device....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

phazer said:


> What's with all the manual applying of the lazy brake? Switch car off or open drivers door and it'll apply itself....if you're gonna have a lazy device....


Does it? I've often worried whether I'd put the handbrake on after I've left the car. I must test this and solve my paranoia. :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > What's with all the manual applying of the lazy brake? Switch car off or open drivers door and it'll apply itself....if you're gonna have a lazy device....
> ...


Yes it does. Quite inconvenient when you are trying to reverse the car onto wheel ramps, open the door to lean out to spot the rear wheel and find that the car has applied the handbrake. :x


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

brittan said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > phazer said:
> ...


lol oh how many times I've done that just moving cars around and then breaking your neck as the handbrake is applied :lol:

At least on the Mk3 you can drive off without a belt on, previous cars have required foot brake and manual release unless you belt up.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > What's with all the manual applying of the lazy brake? Switch car off or open drivers door and it'll apply itself....if you're gonna have a lazy device....
> ...


It does indeed, no need for paranoia. Just look at the dash and the red handbrake light will be on. If you're not sure after switching off the ignition, just pull the button up and the dash will illuminate the handbrake light to show it's applied.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well time for paranoia again. Tested today and the handbrake doesn't come on automatically when I park up - whether I unbuckle seatbelt, turn off the ignition, open the door or even lock the car. 
I think it only does it when you try to move off, not when you park up.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Well time for paranoia again. Tested today and the handbrake doesn't come on automatically when I park up - whether I unbuckle seatbelt, turn off the ignition, open the door or even lock the car.
> I think it only does it when you try to move off, not when you park up.


What year is your car? Mine does it. Do you have auto hold switched on? (pretty sure mine does it without but can't remember).

Edit: Just seen in your sig it's a 2016, perhaps it was different? I know the drive off auto release without your belt on has changed.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

phazer said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well time for paranoia again. Tested today and the handbrake doesn't come on automatically when I park up - whether I unbuckle seatbelt, turn off the ignition, open the door or even lock the car.
> ...


I don't have auto hold / hill hold assist (??). Just the leccy handbrake. Mine is an early MY17 model.
Anyway, not going to lose any sleep over it ..... well not until I wake up in the night thinking "did I out the handbrake on ?"


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

PAUL ZX80 said:


> It also got me thinking what'd happen (hypothetically) if the button was activated at speed. Would the car literally screech to an immediate stop? I'm not planning on trying it!


The handbrake button also doubles as an emergency braking function. Basically since you don't have a "dumb" or cable driven handbrake anymore to yank if your braking system totally failed, this will attempt to apply full braking force using the ABS modulator. It would help you stop if something went wrong with the pedal or booster for example. If this doesn't slow the car, it'll start to apply the electric parking brake as an emergency brake in motion.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

I only use it while waiting in a queue. I like that just touching the accelerator releases it. I don't like that it comes on if yu open a door while reversing, say.

My other car's an auto and I don't think I've ever used the handbrake.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Don't think I have ever put the handbrake on "manually". Comes on when I park up, never even think to check it is on, suppose I should! When in traffic just use hold assist, it is pain when my car is in at dealers and the loan car hasn't got it, then I suddenly find I have to use handbrake!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Can you release the handbrake by other means.

I will be needing to change my rear pads in the coming months and will need a bit of slack


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

placeborick said:


> Can you release the handbrake by other means.
> 
> I will be needing to change my rear pads in the coming months and will need a bit of slack


There's lots of supposed workarounds but you need to use VCDS or other tool to put the rear brakes into service mode before doing the work. Any other way is risking damage and/or premature wear.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I miss the analog handbrake in the MK2. But it is useful, and after 2,000 miles the 'Auto Hold' function as clicked - I thought it was pointless and wanted to be in control, then realised it actually just applies the handbrake automatically when stopped and doesn't strain against it either. Genius! I use it all the time now and rarely ever touch the handbrake button.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

ross_t_boss said:


> I miss the analog handbrake in the MK2. But it is useful, and after 2,000 miles the 'Auto Hold' function as clicked - I thought it was pointless and wanted to be in control, then realised it actually just applies the handbrake automatically when stopped and doesn't strain against it either. Genius! I use it all the time now and rarely ever touch the handbrake button.


 That's what I've found on my s-tronic. Works very well.


----------

